# On my journey to owning my first dart frog



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have just completed my new vivarium it is 18 x 18 x 24. And if I ever figure out how to up-load the video of it I will lol. But I have so many questions and their is so so much info out their it is so hard to sort threw it all and get the right answers. If any one is on fb or wouldn't mind e-mailing or chatting, I would be so grateful. Also I would like some feed back on witch types of df I should get. I would like t have a group as opposed to a pair. I like Ranitomeya Variabilis. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

While I don't recommend thumbnails as an entry-level venture into pdf's, they are one of the hardiest species of Ranitomeya and do quite well in groups.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Any Imitator would be fine IMO. They're fairly bold.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you for the replies  The only reason I was interested in thumbnails is I have read in other threads that my tank size is not big enough for a group of pdf's of a larger size. Is that correct in your opinion? 18 x 18 x 24


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

Your tank should be plenty big enough if you want to do something other than thumbs.


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

You would typically want to stick with a frog that will utilize the vertical space of your vivarium rather than the limited floor space. It looks like you have a good amount of hiding spaces in there though.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I dont think you would have any issues with a pair of Azureus, leucs, cobalts, etc. all are great starters. As long as they have plenty of ground space they should be fine. 1 of my trio of Azureus is an avid climber too. Gets himself into all sorts of situations lol. You can tell when he's not sure which route to take back down.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

That is The problem I think I'm going to have i not enough floor space. The pic I posted is not a great one but it dose show how small it is. Thank you all for the comments they are greatly appreciated. Their is so much info out their and its all deferent it makes your head spin lol.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think vittatus would do well in there too.


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

A pair of should be okay but i don't know if I would go bigger than that. You could keep a trio of imitators in there but they can be shy so that's what I would say it comes down to. Will keeping a frog that is a bit more shy than other species prevent you from getting the most enjoyment out of your first viv/frogs. I would recommend a probable pair of leucs for that enclosure. Have you started to seed isopods or springtails?

P.S. How deep is that pool in the front left corner?


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

No the shyness of them is not a problem. I'm assuming they will all be for a while anyway. The pool in the corner is 4 inches or so but only holds 1 1/2 inf water with dendro balls in the bottom and a nice big piece of wood in case they need help getting out.


----------



## Frog Tropics (Jul 18, 2012)

I second the dart frog pair idea. I think a pair of almost anything would do fine in that enclosure. Especially something from the Dendrobates family. It's excellent to see newcomers doing all the research beforehand and not impulse buying, as well. The hobby needs more people like you.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

This is the updated pic. After lots of help ( ty Rick ) and re-planting, removing of most of the moss, and adding leaf litter. All I have to add is my frogs lol. OH and some film canisters. What do you guys think?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

It looks really nice for a first viv. I don't know what all this talk is about; only a pair for a 18x18x24? I have heard of people keeping groups of 4 leucs in a tank like that. I think you could easily get away with a small group large frogs in there.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you very much. I must say as it is my first build I have had lots of advice from many and have taken it ,or parts of it, apart many times. Thats what was nice about no having any frogs yet. That way I would have it right and not be messing it up with them in it lol. I will be getting frogs this weekend at Hamburg. 


frog dude said:


> It looks really nice for a first viv. I don't know what all this talk is about; only a pair for a 18x18x24? I have heard of people keeping groups of 4 leucs in a tank like that. I think you could easily get away with a small group large frogs in there.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Have you considered E. Tricolor?






http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/epipedobates/80712-e-anthonyi-rio-saladillo.html

There are a bunch of cool morphs...


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, they are also on my list. Its a long list and Im already on to my next build lol.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just a quick update.... Some of my new babies all lined up in a row to eat. Thank you Rick. Pics of the rest coming soon.
<a href="http://s999.beta.photobucket.com/user/briley5/library/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af112/briley5/A063C64C-6157-41FC-B9F7-6333F9A46C6C-1386-000002D6C6CF9683.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket iPhone App"/></a>


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Very cute! Just a little warning, that supplement dust will kill plants and moss quick-fast-in-a-hurry. It also gets really nasty looking after the humidity gets to it. 

One thing I've found that helps to limit the amount of dust that gets into the tank is to have a "dusting" cup and a "pouring" cup. I put the flies and dust into one cup, swirl them around, then take my time pouring just the flies (sans extra dust) into a different cup that I then use to pour the flies into the vivs. HTH!


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I did notice a hole forming right where I dump the ff. And I thought I was being careful....lol.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just wanted to give you guys an update, this is tank #3.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks beautiful Brenda. What's going in there?


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

The Costa Rica Auratus are in their but they are very shy. So I cant ever get good pics of them.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

And Thank you Rick  I had such a hard time getting the water to run right and sometimes it will still over flow but only once in a while. I am NEVER doing a water feature again lol.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just wanted to give you guys an update. While its not a frog room yet it is a frog corner lol.








And just after telling Greg that I never see my Auratus, I got my first pics of them 








Belly shot








Awesome !!!


----------



## chuck norris (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks great!!

I like tank 3 the best. When it grows in your frogs will probably get braver.
Like the water feature but they do seem to have issues, many frogs seem to appreciate them.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you. That's what I'm hoping. I've had a few plants die off so it looks a little bare but I will be getting more soon. And as for the water, 2 of the 3 have one and the 75 gal I am working on dose not. They are so hard to get right. They ether work great or fail epically. Lol


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

briley5 said:


> Thank you. That's what I'm hoping. I've had a few plants die off so it looks a little bare but I will be getting more soon. And as for the water, 2 of the 3 have one and the 75 gal I am working on dose not. They are so hard to get right. They ether work great or fail epically. Lol


Brenda ,
my turn.
Thank you for putting in the time for your frogs,it is very evident,well done mate. 
From another guy learning the ropes culture hard kiddo,those little tincs and the auratus for that matter are going to need alot of grub,be prepared mate,there will be a stage when you think " damn I don't need all these feeders",take it from me that it is a really great policy to be way in front.These guys will reach a stage where they really start to eat quantity,if you fulfill their needs they will get to full size,if you can't they won't. Sweetie go for it,rest when you think you have way too much,show the same as you have so far,and well I can't encourage you more.

Damn it is so cool to see someone really trying to get it right !!
Awesome

Stu


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Stu,
Thank you for the kind words, I hope to get my tanks to the standard of yours someday. But I doubt I will every be as handy with the tools lol. Yes the ff thing was hard at first but I started with them long before I got my first frogs and I am now up to a steady 11 cultures. I make 2 new every Monday and throw out at exactly 28 days lol. Also have 2 bean beetle cultures, 2 springs and 1 dwarf gray isos. "Knock on wood" I have not had any crash as of yet. Please keep putting up the awesome pics of yours they are an inspiration to all of us.


stu&shaz said:


> Brenda ,
> my turn.
> Thank you for putting in the time for your frogs,it is very evident,well done mate.
> From another guy learning the ropes culture hard kiddo,those little tincs and the auratus for that matter are going to need alot of grub,be prepared mate,there will be a stage when you think " damn I don't need all these feeders",take it from me that it is a really great policy to be way in front.These guys will reach a stage where they really start to eat quantity,if you fulfill their needs they will get to full size,if you can't they won't. Sweetie go for it,rest when you think you have way too much,show the same as you have so far,and well I can't encourage you more.
> ...


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

So here are some of the pics of my 75 gal build. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

This tank is for my soon to be group of 8 Intermedius. And as the tank is so wide and tall I didn't want to have any wasted space so that is what the "2nd" floor is for. Hopefully they will use all the available space. I have a ton of plants waiting and will be getting some more this week end and also have 9-10 corks tubes and flats that should be here by Fri. I plan to use the rounds to cover the stilts to the platforms and the flats for the background. No water feature in this tank tho lol.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Little tips,maybe pointers is a better way of phasing,nature doesn't do many straightlines,re viv,do you see what i'm getting at? but the thought beh ind the use of space is wicked
Second work those springtails Brenda...really work them.the more you have of these the better,everyone will eat them,you can never have enough.flies great mate,good for you,but more springs more woods(iso).
Kiddo, I'm no expert, but this is the bit I'm sure of.
thanks for the kindness mate,but I didn't post for you to be kind,just wanted to give abit back which is very easy when someone is trying
bring it on 

Stu


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry it has taken me so long to post an update, but with the Holidays and all I just didn't have time. And to all who helped on my other post about the grey film, The only thing that even touched it was the bar keepers friend. So thank you guys a bunch.  This is as good as its going to get. Again this is only my 4th build and I'm learning as I go and making tons of mistakes lol. But here is just a quick update, I'm hoping my ABG will be here by end of the week or early next so I can finish with the ton of plants I have had forever.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Here it is all planted in.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks like cobwebs in there?? Or is it just mini scratches on the glass that reflect in the flash of the photos? If they are spiderwebs, make sure you remove them and the spiders before adding frogs. I've heard stories of people's frogs getting tied up in them and dying


----------



## andya26 (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't really have any useful tips for you but I wanted to comment on your care and enthusiasm for the hobby, it is very impressive to see someone with 3 very nice tanks completed with a few months of getting into the hobby. I got into the hobby this past April and I am currently only working on my second tank. 

Your research efforts are clearly exhibited in your work and have paid off. Your frogs will be very happy in your great tanks. 

Good luck!!


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

OMG thats awful!!!! No they are just little scratches, I bought the tank used and have had tons of problems with it. Another one of my newbie mistakes, will not buy used stuff again. With all the work that goes into these its really heart braking. I should have looked better at it before I started it but I honestly didn't see them till after my husband built me the "rain gutter T5HO"" light.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you very much. I really do love this hobby and the warm and welcoming people on this board. Everyone is so open and helpful, sharing all their tips and past mistakes so that us newbies don't have to make them over.



andya26 said:


> I don't really have any useful tips for you but I wanted to comment on your care and enthusiasm for the hobby, it is very impressive to see someone with 3 very nice tanks completed with a few months of getting into the hobby. I got into the hobby this past April and I am currently only working on my second tank.
> 
> Your research efforts are clearly exhibited in your work and have paid off. Your frogs will be very happy in your great tanks.
> 
> Good luck!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Tank looks great! I really love all the different levels in it and I'm sure the frogs will too. Gave me some ideas for my next tank


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you very much Kris


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> Any Imitator would be fine IMO. They're fairly bold.


I'd agree with frogfreak....

I have 9 imitator chazutas in a rank and it is not rare for me to see 8 of them at a time... hell it is almost a certainty that I can see at least 5 at any given time without much effort in looking.

These guys are very bold at least from my experience. All over the glass (kinda annoying when they shit all over the glass), when I feed or work in my tank I have some who wont even move... to the point where I need to flick them in the butt to get them to move if i have to work in that area.

strongly recommend imitators.

GL with your decision... take your time in making it because if you rush it and make the wrong one you will regret it!


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

I would agree to get a pair of Leucs they are really easy to take care of. I have 4 in a 30 gal. and they are all over the place, very active and not shy at all. I love your tank by the way, It looks very good.


----------

